

What's Your Most Controversial Technical Opinion? - isaacdl
http://techblog.trunkclub.com/whats-your-most-controversial-technical-opinion/

======
jhwhite
Not sure if this is considered a technical opinion but I believe Desktop
Support/Help Desk positions shouldn't exist.

Computers are basically tools to help you do your job. Computers are
ubiquitous enough now that I believe everyone should be ok using them. Hiring
people to use your tool for you is wasteful for the company.

If you're having a house built and your carpenter doesn't know how to use his
hammer, you don't hire a hammer support person, you get someone that knows how
to use the tools of their job. I believe this same thing applies to knowing
how to use your computer.

------
topherTopher
Annotations in Java build the same fundamental complexity that preprocessor
statements did in C

------
JoeAltmaier
"Idem-potent messaging is the interface of choice for all networked
applications"

